

AP: Man Denies He Is Bitcoin Founder - hendzen
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/ap-exclusive-man-denies-hes-bitcoin-founder

======
espitia
Tech news is incredible. The real founder comments he is not Dorian, Dorian
denies he is the real founder, major publisher Newsweek caught in the middle..
seems as is if it were straight out of a script!

------
declan
I'd now like to see a response from Newsweek. They have a high threshold of
proof to meet to establish that Dorian Nakamoto is Mr. Bitcoin, and I don't
believe they've met it.

